# Dog won't settle at friend's houses



## Gemma Eurasier (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, this is my first post in this forum and I'm hoping to get some advice. I have a 16 month old Eurasier called Pippin. She is a wonderful dog, typical spitzy stubbornness but pretty well behaved. As a puppy we took her training and made every effort to socialise her and she is a friendly, well balanced dog, though she had a naughty teenage phase when she reached a year old, and can be quite attention seeking, pawing and being hyper when she wants something. She gets two good walks a day and fed twice a day on a raw diet, her weight is fine and she is healthy. My main issue is when I take her with me to visit friends, she just won't settle down. She will pace up and down and whine, paw at me and then start chewing something she shouldn't for attention. As soon as I take her home she'll go right to sleep. She does it even in houses we visit often, in quiet situations with people that she knows well. How can I encourage her to relax? I have tried a nyllabone which she ignores, i give her raw bones at home but cant let her smush that on my friend's carpet! Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

Have you tried keeping her tethered on a short lead? Could you train her to settle on a mat at home, and take the mat with you? If you bring your own mat, and tether her next to you on the mat, you could probably get away with bringing a stuffed kong or pigs ear or similar for her since she the carpet would be protected.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Fred is like this, he knows 'Settle' so I take a mat and make sure he settles on it, but it can be hard work to make sure he stays on it. Some dogs are just not happy out of their comfort zone. I just don't take Fred with me unless I have to, as he's really just happier at home. Otherwise I take a crate, which really helps him, but might not be practical for a Eurasier...


----------



## Dogz85 (Jun 11, 2014)

Riff raff's advice sounds good. Probably just misses you and finds it a strange situation. Do you leave her in other people's houses often?


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

Chewing releases endorphins, which make her feel better. She doesn&#8217;t chew out of spite.

I like the mat idea. This gives her a sense of where she belongs. Also, I would recommend taking her to visit as often as possible, every couple of days. But, only for a short time. Bring her in, lay down the mat. Give her a chewy treat. When she is done with the chewy treat, give her a little fast treat. Take her and the mat home. Just a few minutes. I would also mention reflexology or massage to help her settle. For instance, stroke her from her neck down to her shoulder. She should be able to settle within seconds, or at worst a couple of minutes. 

The more short term exposures she has the better.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

A frozen kong transported in a cool bag. A mat to have it on. I have trained Red to stay on a mat with his kong, that way there will be no mess on your friends carpets. It may tire him out a bit and he may settle afterwards.


----------

